# Future Chesapeake puppy buyers/breeders and health risks



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

If you're looking to purchase a Chesapeake puppy or have any interest in breeding, here are a few major items to consider. This of course is in addition to the usually Hip, Elbow, and Eye certifications beyond a Vet saying "they're good" and the much needed heart problems found in Peakes.

EIC and especially DM are prevalent in Chesapeake's. I believe they're saying around 1/3rd or more dogs in that breed are carriers of the DM genetic disorder and EIC is rising in the breed as well due to the very shallow breeding pool.

DM or Degenerative Myelopathy is a spinal cord problem that if affected, the dog will lose the use of their limbs around mid life which is beyond the claimed health guarantee of typically 2-3 years given by breeders.

http://www.amchessieclub.org/health/DM/myelopathy.html

EIC or Exercise Induced Collapse is a horrible genetic disease that can also be breed around which causes dogs to lose motor capabilities of their legs during periods of excitement. There have been numerous reports of dogs that are EIC affected that have drowned because of loss of motor abilities in their legs and can't swim during water retrieves.

http://www.vdl.umn.edu/prod/groups/cvm/ ... 117797.pdf

Do yourselves a favor and look at how easily and inexpensively these two major problems in Chesapeake's can be bred around. The purchase price of a puppy is a drop in the hat compared to even the first two years of feeding and proper health care of a puppy. Wouldn't it be a shame if a few years down the road that you find out because you cheap'ed out on a breeder to save a couple bucks that you now have a dog that can't hunt because of EIC or can't walk because of DM?


----------

